# Should I get eliptical dish now or later



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Switching from dish to direct and going with tivo and 3 receiver system. They want an extra 40 bucks for eliptical dish. Currently have hdtv but no receiver will upgrade down the road. Should i save the 40 bucks and hope direct gives me eliptical dish for free when i get hdtv receiver?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Seeing how some locals will require that eliptical dish they may end up giving you a deal or a free eliptical dish in the future. What is the closest big city near you?


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Detroit I looked and I only need 18" dish


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

You may need to reposition the dish if you get the oval vs. 18", so make sure the 18" is in the right spot.

They'll probably upgrade you for free once you get servcie that requires it.

I got mine free w/DirecTV mover package. I just asked for it.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

For $40 take the eliptical dish that is less than it costs dealers to buy it and you will get it installed in the right place seeing new customers get professional installation free.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

If you require more than 4 outputs, the 5x8 multiswitch you get is worth way more than $40. And besides, you can watch RFD TV.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

If I had known I could have the choice at installation, I'd of taken it. You also get the NASA channel from the side satellite.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would also get it, at a $40 pricepoint its a great deal. If you were to wait later when this dish is more in demand for the locals for many additional cities would roll out this dish could come in short supply and the price may rise as a result. At the same time you could be able to get an even better deal and maybe get it for nothing if you would be able to purchase your locals if this dish would be required to get them.


----------

